

Ask HN: Web Framework for light and fast development - bischofs

I need to build a customized work request system with many different interactions and views, but am shy about a heavy framework with too much of a learning curve. Ive used rails and django in the past so I am starting with those two. Looking for something with above average template system and code generation.
======
richerlariviere
What about lumen ([http://lumen.laravel.com/](http://lumen.laravel.com/))? It
is a micro framework (inherited from Laravel). If you need more features, you
can easily scale up your project to use Laravel because Lumen uses the same
structure.

------
msukan
I'd suggest Express ([http://expressjs.com/](http://expressjs.com/)). It's
easy to learn with a good feature set and still very minimalist.

------
ramon
I like to use Gulp with gulp-file-include, full static front-end optimized
build process.

I really like being able to always play with the build process to optimize the
front-end only, Gulp rules.

